# I need to find a place to get vynil stickers for garments in NYC



## cmode (Nov 13, 2009)

I need to find a good place in the NYC area to get vynil stickers for my t-shirts. any ideas???? I'm running out of time and I need to find a quick solution to label my t-shirts.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

You're talking about temporary stickers, or heat transfer vinyl for permanent designs?


----------



## cmode (Nov 13, 2009)

stickers that can go on top of fabrics, like the ones with the size on them that are stuck to new clothes in stores.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

cmode said:


> stickers that can go on top of fabrics, like the ones with the size on them that are stuck to new clothes in stores.


Uline carries rolls of them.

Clear Acetate Size Labels


----------

